# Serious upgrade



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I also have one and is great. And agree about the blade quide bearings. Nice review.


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

I have the 30th anniversary edition of this saw. I second the covered in grease. Once cleaned up, it went together fairly easily. I didn't have any help so needed to cowboy up to place the saw on its base. I also needed to shim the bottom wheel as it was not in the same plane as the upper wheel. The guide bearings are a bit difficult to get right as others have mentioned. I bought an Olson blade to replace the factory blade. All said, I am satisfied with the saw and would buy it again.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Try setting the bearings with the table off, it helped me.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

this video is the best thing I ever did with the bandsaw.


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

That was a very informative video 308Gap. Thanks for posting. It appears that I have done a few things wrong.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Set up on this can be a little odd no doubt. I put the 6 inch riser on mine and feel it was well worth the price. This saw will perform well if like mentioned keeping the guides in tune. Carter Blocks are a little pricey but once you have them your like wow.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

"I didn't have any help so needed to cowboy up to place the saw on its base."

What I did when I assembled mine with the riser is: I assembled it completely , base and all, horizontally , laying on the floor. I then just lifted it to the up-right position. Worked well for me. I was younger then though (70).
I do not have a need for a mobile base , and I am sure that would complicate this method a lot.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Can we get rid of this fool? This is spam!


> Dear Woodworker, do you want to learn woodworking? or gain additional experience?
> 
> Good day, dear woodworker-participant lumberjocks com … and we want to encourage the retired master craftsman to finally reveal his secret archive over
> 16,000 plans - more details on the link ~ http://3weekiet.com/woodworkingrmv ~ click here
> ...


----------

